# BNet-Authentificator lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen/entfernen



## FuchsDerBaer (22. Februar 2013)

*BNet-Authentificator lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen/entfernen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe glaub ich Mist gebaut. Und zwar wollte ich mich im Hinblick auf HotS mal wieder ein wenig im BattleNet rumtreiben. Beim Login wurde ich dann nach dem Authentificator-Code gefragt. Jetzt kommt das Problem. Ich habe nämlich vor rund einem Monat mein Handy zurückgesetzt (also die Authentificator-Config ist auch weg). Den Wiederherstellungscode habe ich mir vorher natürlich nicht gezogen...
Nun konnte ich zwar mein Passwort ändern (mit E-Mail-Recovery i.V.m. Key-Eingabe). Leider ist es nicht möglich sich die Daten für den Authentificator zu ziehen bzw diesen zu entfernen, um ihn dann neu hinzuzufügen.
Die einzige Lösung, die mir vom BNet angeboten wird, ist einen Ausweis einzuschicken, was in der Hinsicht problematisch ist, da ich nicht mit meinem richtigen Namen im BNet angemeldet bin.
Supporttickets kann man auch nur erstellen, wenn man angemeldet ist... vllt muss ich mir einfach mal nen Account dafür machen.

Kurzum: alles Käse. Hat jemand noch ne Idee, wie ich eventuell das ganze so wieder beheben kann? So sehr ich Blizzards Mühen hinsichtlich Accountsicherheit schätze, so sehr nerven sie auch den User... (hatte den Authentificator ja nur, damit ich nicht alle 3 Tage ne Passwortwiederherstellung machen muss).

So Long,
Fuchs


----------



## Jeretxxo (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: BNet-Authentificator lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen/entfernen*

Also erstens hat der B.Net Support auch eine Hotline, die sehr Hilfsbereit ist, besser wieviele andere,
zweitens hatte ich das selbe Problem wie du auch schon, jedoch gab es bei mir die Möglichkeit den Auth. zu deaktivieren um ihn neu hinzuzufügen, schau nochmal genauer nach.
Ich werd mich auch gleich mal auf die Suche machen, evtl. finde ich es schneller als du.^^

Was passiert denn wenn du hier deine Angaben machst und abschickst? https://eu.battle.net/account/support/find-account.html?requestType=REMOVE_AUTHENTICATOR


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: BNet-Authentificator lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen/entfernen*

Falscher Name, also keine Chance das wieder Herzustellen, ganz einfach, sonst wäre es ja ohne Probleme schnell gegangen mit dem Ausweis.
Da kann Blizzard nichts machen, sonst könnte ja jeder behaupten das er Besitzer deines Accounst wäre.


----------



## Jeretxxo (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: BNet-Authentificator lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen/entfernen*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5018975 schrieb:
			
		

> Falscher Name, also keine Chance das wieder Herzustellen, ganz einfach, sonst wäre es ja ohne Probleme schnell gegangen mit dem Ausweis.
> Da kann Blizzard nichts machen, sonst könnte ja jeder behaupten das er Besitzer deines Accounst wäre.


 
Das ist Quatsch.
Verification über E-Mail ist doch gang und gäbe.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: BNet-Authentificator lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen/entfernen*

Tja dann viel Spaß mit dieser Fehlinformation TE.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: BNet-Authentificator lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen/entfernen*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5018975 schrieb:
			
		

> Falscher Name, also keine Chance das wieder Herzustellen, ganz einfach, sonst wäre es ja ohne Probleme schnell gegangen mit dem Ausweis.
> Da kann Blizzard nichts machen, sonst könnte ja jeder behaupten das er Besitzer deines Accounst wäre.


 

nö, ich bin dort als John Doe bekannt, keinerlei probleme gehabt bisher ....

in solchen fällen fragen die nach der seriennummer eines registrierten spiels, hab mehrere serials von verschiedenen spielen per email hingeschickt und es war keinerlei problem den acc zurückzubekommen ....


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: BNet-Authentificator lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen/entfernen*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> nö, ich bin dort als John Doe bekannt, keinerlei probleme gehabt bisher ....
> 
> in solchen fällen fragen die nach der seriennummer eines registrierten spiels, hab mehrere serials von verschiedenen spielen per email hingeschickt und es war keinerlei problem den acc zurückzubekommen ....


 
Auf sowas hoffe ich auch mal. Telefon-Hotline war vorhin offline, aber das werde ich dann wohl direkt mal probieren, wenn die verfügbar sind! Danke schonmal soweit!


----------



## Sadrian (13. März 2013)

*AW: BNet-Authentificator lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen/entfernen*

Mal aus Neugier:

Wie ist die Sache denn ausgegangen?


----------



## Icedaft (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNet-Authentificator lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen/entfernen*

Ich grabe die Leiche mal aus, weil ich gerade das gleiche Problem habe. 

Gab es damals eine Lösung für das Problem?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNet-Authentificator lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen/entfernen*

bei mir wurde es mittlerweile beim 3ten verreckten Handy auf den im perso angegebenen namen umgestellt, auch wenn der Mitarbeiter john doe als namen im Profil genial fand, hatte er doch die interne Anweisung eindeutige fake-namen im supportfall korrigieren zu müssen ... die male vorher hatte ich niemals Probleme und zur Authentifizierung reichte immer die Seriennummer eines der am Account registrierten spiele


----------



## Icedaft (4. Juli 2016)

*BNet-Authentificator lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen/entfernen*

Danke für die Info. Ich werde es heute oder morgen mal über den Telefonsupport versuchen.

Feedback:

Man war das einfach, Accountnamen angeben, Sicherheitsabfrage beantworten, neuen Code für Login eingeben, neuen Code zum Deaktivieren der Auth-App eingeben, fertig.

Das Problem taucht im Übrigen beim Handywechsel auf. 

Hier gilt es zunächst die Auth-App Funktion bei Origin zu deaktivieren und erst mit dem neuen Handy wieder zu aktivieren, den direkten Wechsel frisst das System nicht.


----------

